# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Успех. Чем он измеряется для вас?

## Irina

*Многие считают, что успех связан с обретением богатства, славы или известности.
Как вам кажется богатство, положение или слава - это то, чем нужно измерять успех?
Под влиянием чего формируются ваши взгляды на успех?*

----------


## Irina

Для меня успех заключается не в богатстве и славе, а в том,что я считаю успехом лично для себя: любимая семья, любимая работа, любимая жизнь.

----------


## Akasey

Благосостояние себя и своей семьи.

----------


## PatR!oT

в уважении

----------

